# Hit a gold mine.



## Mandolin (Sep 16, 2016)

Well, I struck gold week before last. As most of you know, I usually cut logs off my own place, but this was to good to pass up. A cousin of mine owns some land about a quarter mile down the road from me. She had her timber clear cut so I talked to her about cutting some firewood from the leavings. She told me to get whatever I wanted. About a week later, me and my brother rode over to her land on our ATV's. I got to looking in some piles left by the loggers and found a good sized Eastern Red Cedar but I could only see one end of it. So the next weekend me and my brother took both of our tractors over to her place. Turns out the cedar was 42 feet long. Pulled it out and cut 4 ten foot logs out of it. Also found a good sized white oak, good sized cherry and a enormous Beech log, 28 inches by 14 feet long. And this was from only one pile. Found several more red oaks and white oaks in another pile and will be getting them soon and there's about six more piles that I haven't even checked. The piles were left as the loggers moved to different locations on the tract to load the trucks. They sure wasted a lot but that's my good luck. I'll be riding over this Sunday after church to check out the other piles. I'll post pictures later.

Reactions: Like 8 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 9


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 17, 2016)

Can't wait to see pics of your treasure chest full of wood! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 3 | Great Post 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 18, 2016)

Sounds like you for sure hit a gold mine . Glad you got the chance to look through those piles


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## David Van Asperen (Sep 18, 2016)




----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 18, 2016)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Sep 19, 2016)

I don't think he made it home from Church...Maybe still thanking God or even that cousin. Sounds like high grading, hope she does OK too....


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 19, 2016)




----------



## Eric Richardson (Oct 16, 2016)




----------



## Mandolin (Dec 11, 2016)

So far all I got done was I sawed the big beech up into wind beams for my house. Cedars and oaks still laying in the log yard. Had to stop and build cabinets for my sister in laws new ugly, I mean beauty shop.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

